# Foxfire Series of Survival Books (pdf)



## tacopirate

If anyone has ever had the chance to check these books out, I highly recommend them. When I was a kid, my grandpa always had these in the back bedroom. They taught me how to make moonshine, trap critters, and everything else you can imagine. All based on Appalachian history and folklore. I highly encourage anyone interested in living "off the grid" to read these.

http://nagual.yuku.com/topic/1770/The-Foxfire-Series-Of-Survival-Books


----------



## Brother X

Yep, I have the entire set. Read them for the first time when I was about 12 I think.


----------



## A New Name

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Brother X said:


> ep, I have the entire set. Read them for the first time when I was about 12 I think.



I have digital copies of most of these they are great


----------



## CoNiGMa

Anyone know where to download 7-12?


----------

